# Router Buddy System



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Came across this and thought I would share with you folks. 

Looks like a preety slick jig for cutting circles and dadoes with dead on accurancy.

Google Image Result for http://www.practical-technologies.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/pa310058a.jpg

On the left hand side you can go to the Home Page and there you will see a link to see a demo of the Buddy System in action.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Came across this and thought I would share with you folks.
> 
> Looks like a preety slick jig for cutting circles and dadoes with dead on accurancy.
> 
> ...


Very interesting Dan thanks for the post
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I ordered one and it is on the way via priority post.

Once I get it I will share with you all my views on it both good and bad but honestly I can't see what I would not like about it.

I am in the process of organizing the shop and I wanted to make a saw blade storage system. I will have to use the jig to cut some circles for this and figured why not try it.

I patiently await its arrival and now need to go and check the mailbox for the 16th time today.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks pretty slick to me.. Does anyone here have one that can tell us about it in action?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I don't have one, I looked at it real hard at one time and I got the Rockler jig..less money (50.oo on sale) and less parts to fool with,it can't do small cir.but I have the Jasper for that job..

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


==========


BigJimAK said:


> Looks pretty slick to me.. Does anyone here have one that can tell us about it in action?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I don't have one, I looked at it real hard at one time and I got the Rockler jig..less money (50.oo on sale) and less parts to fool with,it can't do small cir.but I have the Jasper for that job..
> 
> ...


The one I ordered is $67.00. You must have seen the Router Buddy System which is 167.00 or there abouts. It comes with an elliptical jig as well as a large circle jig.

The one I got is just the plain jane one hence the cheaper cost.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan 

I think you are right it must have been..the total system.

Amazon.com: Router Buddy US Home Improvement

====


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

never the less for the cost I am very excited to give it a try.

I have my eye on the PC 895 Combo Router set as well. It is a 2 1/4 HP and I will use it for the job. 

The router for under the table will be a 3 1/4 once I get the funds together and build the tablesaw extension which will be its new home.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what shape you would get( if any ) if the grooves in this type of jig were not set at 90 degrees to each other ? Meaning more like an 'X' than a '+'
Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

You would have a fixture that would jam..you need the plus pattern for it to work...

========



gav said:


> Does anyone know what shape you would get( if any ) if the grooves in this type of jig were not set at 90 degrees to each other ? Meaning more like an 'X' than a '+'
> Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers Bob, clears that up.
Do you know that from experience ?
I was thinking of trying to make an ellipse jig and wondered what would happen if it wasn't squared up right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Yes from experience 

I made one but I found out the one from Rockler works so well I got one of them..
But if you want to make one use your dovetails bit,,start with a square hardwood stock, put the sliding dovetails in place and than cut off the corners, this will get the slots going to corner to corner dead on , the rest is easy.

By the way use your biggest dovetail bit you have. 3/4" works well for that job..and to make the keys with the same bit that need to slide in the dovetails slots..they must slide very free in the slots.

=========



gav said:


> Cheers Bob, clears that up.
> Do you know that from experience ?
> I was thinking of trying to make an ellipse jig and wondered what would happen if it wasn't squared up right.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Came across this and thought I would share with you folks.
> 
> Looks like a preety slick jig for cutting circles and dadoes with dead on accurancy.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan:

Nope, nada, niet, non, no way. I much prefer the jig that Daniel (Sante) put together. Far superior results, especially with smaller circles. (I can't find the d----- thing now!)


----------



## Oldschool194802 (Oct 17, 2011)

TRN_Diesel said:


> The one I ordered is $67.00. You must have seen the Router Buddy System which is 167.00 or there abouts. It comes with an elliptical jig as well as a large circle jig.
> 
> The one I got is just the plain jane one hence the cheaper cost.


Do you know of anyone that has used the Buddy Large Circle System?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I will suggest the Rockler jig below for a Large Circle System,it's on sale now for 70.oo or so..

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

===



Oldschool194802 said:


> Do you know of anyone that has used the Buddy Large Circle System?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have it and it works great!


----------

